# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tandpijn tijdens zwangerschap

## tatiana1985

Hallo,

Ik heb momenteel een ontsteking aan mijn tand. De antibiotica doet zijn werk nog niet en dafalgan doet dus niets af tenzij ik er 2 tegelijk neem. Weet iemand hoeveel ik er maximum mag nemen? Andere middeltjes om de pijn te verzachten?

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Lastig voor je dat je een ontsteking hebt aan je tand, en ook nog een zwanger bent. (Dat is wel leuk! Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap!)

Heb het een en ander opgezocht over het medicijn Dafalgan (dit blijkt gewoon een soort paracetamol te zijn):

*Deze hoge dosering kan nuttig zijn om de pijnonderdrukking te controleren bij bepaalde patiënten.
De gebruikelijke unitaire posologie bedraagt 1 g per inname, te hernieuwen na 6 tot 8 uur.
Bij slikproblemen mag de tablet in twee gebroken worden om de inname te vergemakkelijken.
Indien nodig kan de inname na minstens 4 uur worden hernieuwd.
De gebruikelijke dosis bedraagt 3 g paracetamol per dag, oftewel 3 tabletten per dag.
Bij hevigere pijnen mag de maximale posologie opgedreven worden tot 4 g (4 tabletten) per dag. Tussen twee innamen steeds een interval van 4 uur in acht nemen.*

Bij een normale paracetamol geldt dat je er 6 per dag mag nemen.

Hoop dat je iets aan de info hebt, en ik hoop dat de pijn snel weggaat, zodat je kunt genieten van je zwangerschap. Is dit je eerste kindje op komst?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

